# How things change !



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just some thoughts how things can change when you move to Spain without realising , this morning I met a friend for a breakfast catch up in the village and had tostada con aciete y sal , I have just finished 'bagging' the grapes on my vines and made myself a cafe con leche del tiempo as my drink of choice while i sit in the shade and check out El Pais on my laptop !

We wont eat until 9 this evening and just realised all my clothing is Spanish too , vest top from desigual and shorts from zara.

Its not till I thought about that I realised we have just sort settled into a different life and do things in a different way.

My husband now road cycles a couple of hundred k a week and I no longer need google translate to reply to the whatsapp rescue group I volunteer for. It will be 3 years in November , how time flies when you are having fun . Friends still ask us how we fill out time every day ! Life is different but Life is good ;-)


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Maureen47 said:


> Just some thoughts how things can change when you move to Spain without realising , this morning I met a friend for a breakfast catch up in the village and had tostada con aciete y sal , I have just finished 'bagging' the grapes on my vines and made myself a cafe con leche del tiempo as my drink of choice while i sit in the shade and check out El Pais on my laptop !
> 
> We wont eat until 9 this evening and just realised all my clothing is Spanish too , vest top from desigual and shorts from zara.
> 
> ...


Solo tostada con aciete y sal ... no tomate?!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Maureen47 said:


> Just some thoughts how things can change when you move to Spain without realising , this morning I met a friend for a breakfast catch up in the village and had tostada con aciete y sal , I have just finished 'bagging' the grapes on my vines and made myself a cafe con leche del tiempo as my drink of choice while i sit in the shade and check out El Pais on my laptop !


Hi Mo,ahh thats nice.Hope it stays that way for you.
You have now become an expert on living in Spain.Time certainly does fly,just realised I have been on this forum for nearly 11years and know exactly what you mean.Just think you will be able to give expert advise to all the newbie's on your wonderful life in Spain.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Solo tostada con aciete y sal ... no tomate?!



sin tomate ! Yo no gusta nada tomate !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been here ten years now and my life-style is a sort of pick 'n' mix between Spanish and British. I still have breakfast (cereal and fruit) when I get up, rather than tostadas mid-morning. But I lunch Spanish-style, two or three platos around 2.30 pm. Then very little in the evening, a glass or two of vino with some cheese and jamón. I always walk on the shady side of the street in summer and I support Spanish football, but would crawl over broken glass for a pint of Shepherd Neame best bitter and a decent bacon buttie.

The biggest change in myself personally is that I'm much more open, sociable and touchy-feely. All those besos and abrazos used to make me really uncomfortable, but now it feels totally natural. (Except whith certain Brits, who don't realise there's no need to go through the double-kissing rituual literally every time you meet!)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Maureen47 said:


> sin tomate ! Yo no gusta nada tomate !


A little help with your Spanish, from a former Spanish teacher: No me gusta nada el tomate.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> Hi Mo,ahh thats nice.Hope it stays that way for you.
> You have now become an expert on living in Spain.Time certainly does fly,just realised I have been on this forum for nearly 11years and know exactly what you mean.Just think you will be able to give expert advise to all the newbie's on your wonderful life in Spain.



time flies for sure , an expert ... long way to go ! ;-)


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> A little help with your Spanish, from a former Spanish teacher: No me gusta nada el tomate.


Thank you , I am slowly getting there and all help is appreciated ;-)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Maureen47 said:


> Thank you , I am slowly getting there and all help is appreciated ;-)


The proper use of "gustar" is always a bit tricky for English-speakers. Glad to be of service.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don’t think we’ve changed much apart from the usual adaptations you make when you move to a new country. But things have changed massively around us.
When our family first bought property here over twenty yesrs ago the house we live in was on the edge of the village, right on the campo. But over the last ten years there has been a comparatively huge increase in construction, accelerating in the past three years. It hasn’t affected us all that much and having the overgrown plots gradually built up has improved the area, tidied it up. 
I can’t imagine who will buy all these ‘luxury villas’ and pisos. The Brit market may well dry up post- Brexit and the population of Scandinavia isn’t that huge.
So when the bubble bursts we may be surrounded with empty and half- finished constructions.
We’re considering moving anyway.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Ich bin strumming mein gustar whilst manger mein tomatoes.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We arrived a bit before you Maureen, we've just past the three years and I am similar. Sin embargo me gusta tomate!


----------

